# Got Myspace?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

What you all think about this? I thought it was rather confusing when i began looking at it.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I got a myspace, but dont check it as often as most people do


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Yea, same here. I got it but don't check it that often as I don't see a point in it and I think its stupid.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I have it, lately I haven't been on much though. I mainly make layouts and change my song, other than that I talk to people once in a while.


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

I Have A Myspace, And Actually I Really Like It. I Check It Every Day And Talk To A Lot Of People That Were In My Class Before I Moved To Texas. It's Good For Getting In Touch With People You Once Knew..


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I have one too and I check it daily.. I enjoy it myself


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I confess, I don't get it.... No idea what the big deal is. Great, you too can have a cookie cutter website. I guess that makes me old and out of touch. In this case, I could care less LOL!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/roonbean


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Great when used properly (like Boxermom). Unfortunately it seems to also be the perfect tool for predators. It also seems to bring the worst out in a lot of people. Most that I know who have a page are "decent" people, but on their myspace page look like they are auditioning for a sleazy magazine.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Or are blind and deaf. :lol: Most of the skins available are really gawdawful! Not mine, of course.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

.................................


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm glad to see there are some people who don't have to "hussy it up". I should give these links to the people that I know. Maybe they would be inspired.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Check out my profile, youll want to kill me for making my background so colorful..

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=10807716

The real question is, does anyone have facebook?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

here's mine 
http://www.myspace.com/durbkat


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i have a myspace and at 1st i used 2 post all my news and stuff. but i dnt really get the time. i just put albums up 4 my friends 2 c. if i wann chat, i just use msn or something


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Christine said:


> I confess, I don't get it.... No idea what the big deal is. Great, you too can have a cookie cutter website. I guess that makes me old and out of touch. In this case, I could care less LOL!


I guess that makes me old and out of touch. YEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! . R.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

I looked at some of you-alls and, Nice but unless you single ?. R.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Ron the handyman said:


> I guess that makes me old and out of touch. YEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! . R.


:chair: LOL look who's talking old man


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

> The real question is, does anyone have facebook?


I have facebook and myspace. I don't check facebook near as much. I like myspace because you can make it pretty.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I find facebook less "stalkative". You cant just be some shmo who has a computer to view profiles. Plus i like the fact that you cant go crazy with it. Some people over do it and you cant even tell whats written in their profile because evrything is so crazy!...which is why i perfer facebook 

Durb who is Bootylicious Cracker? I noticed she is your friend and i just got a friend request from her ......


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

> Durb who is Bootylicious Cracker? I noticed she is your friend and i just got a friend request from her ......


That is Baby_Baby!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Lol i just found that out


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*Myspace is pretty nice~!! I actually really like it, and check mine all the time. I like how theres tons of different things you can do to your profile to personalize it, so no 2 is the same. (unless your just lazy and never add anything to it, hehe. jk jk!! lol) But yea, i really do like it. You can just pop a comment on someones profile just askin how there summers been or something, or even comment pictures and blogs. and with all the quizes and other stuff you can put on there, sometimes you can find stuff out about your friends that you never knew about~!! *


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

i have a myspace and a facebook, and i think facebook is a whole lot more usefull. With facebook its mainly family and friends that you actually know, with myspace you get a lot of creepy 40 year old child molesters makin friends with 14 year olds. and there are a lot of myspace w****s that have like 1200 friends and only know like 5 of them. 

to get a facebook you have to have a school email, then you can view all the ppl at your schools profile, but in order to view a persons profile that doesnt go to your school you have to be friends with them first. and facebook is usefull because you can see who has the same teachers as you incase you forgot the homework or somthin. almost all colleges have email adresses for their students, and a lot of highschool do (at least around here). and i think they are making them for other jobs and stuff too.


----------



## stig (Aug 16, 2006)

I've got a myspace and was into it for ages, I made new friends and even started a physical relationship with a lass I met, she turned out to be a psyco fruit-loop and I aint been back to myspace yet!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Booootylicoussssss
Reminds me should change up my vid on mine to new one. Maybe post that dress babybaby posted on mine :lol:


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

What exactly is this dress you guys are talking about? lol i saw you talking about it in baby's comments now i see it here....now you got me curious


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:-x damn straight! 

Harif check the comments area on my page see what we talkin about up in there


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anyone have bebo? Well I do, lol


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL Love ya


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

...well here's mine

its kind of fashioned after my web design site


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> That is Baby_Baby!


You know, I didn't even know who it was till now, I think baby had her orignal username that she use's here then she changed it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

is cracker cuz ur white? :lol:


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

myspace.com/wecoodayla
set to private tho lol


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

MalawianPro said:


> :-x damn straight!
> 
> Harif check the comments area on my page see what we talkin about up in there


Hey, i hope my bride wears somehting like that to my wedding .....would leave me looking forward to what she would be wearing after the wedding


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:lol: no doubt!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey, its dress enough for me  hehe


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

Edit: NVM, I entered www.myspace.com/malawianpro and I found it and I saw that dress. lol


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a myspace.......I thought it was only for dorks at first actually (well, I still kinda do, guess that makes me a big ol dork too, huh?). Anyway, I had to sign up in order to look for a certain friend of mine........then I learned that some of my girlfriends have pages so I personalized it (with my favorite bimbo of all time). I feel kindof goofy having one, I'm 31 years old for pete's sake.

Anyway, its www.myspace.com/mommadolittle if you give a crap.


----------



## CrystalRose (May 5, 2006)

I have myspace. Friends of mine talked me into getting it. At first they I thought they were nuts but now I have alot of fun with it. 

http://www.myspace.com/everlastiingfire


----------

